# To all my Muslim brothers and sisters



## SeriesN (Aug 7, 2013)

Eid Mubarak . May Allah accept your fasting and prayer .


----------



## drmike (Aug 7, 2013)

Happy dinner time to you also.   Time for a good proper meal, right?

Wish more Americans knew of Ramadan.  Knowledge cures most fear and bad behavior.

Do you fast other times also?   I am a regular faster.   As in multiple times per week.


----------



## SeriesN (Aug 7, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Happy dinner time to you also.   Time for a good proper meal, right?
> 
> Wish more Americans knew of Ramadan.  Knowledge cures most fear and bad behavior.
> 
> Do you fast other times also?   I am a regular faster.   As in multiple times per week.


Haha about time I can eat lunch .

Yes, indeed. The teaching of ramadan can be really valuable. Learning self control, sharing and be happy are some of the main thing ramadan teaches us . Atleast no one is bombing anyone.

Yeh, I fast ocassionaly. Special days and so on.


----------



## Prestige (Aug 7, 2013)

Eid Mubarak to all of you! 

- Mohammed


----------



## drmike (Aug 7, 2013)

So, do we consider Ramadan a holiday in the Muslim world or is the word holiday a non native / unfamiliar word?  (never know where some sliver of enlightenment shall escape from).

I've had many friends who were Islam adherents.   Never managed to fully grasp everything and their practices were undoubtedly very "Americanized" (i.e. they were born and raised in the US).


----------



## SeriesN (Aug 7, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> So, do we consider Ramadan a holiday in the Muslim world or is the word holiday a non native / unfamiliar word?  (never know where some sliver of enlightenment shall escape from).
> 
> I've had many friends who were Islam adherents.   Never managed to fully grasp everything and their practices were undoubtedly very "Americanized".


Ramadan is the month of fasting. Eid is the end of ramadan which is counted as a religous holiday. We actually have 2 Eid Eid Ul Fitar (The one after ramadan) and Eid ul Adha (Day of sacrifice),

Yeh, It changed in lot of different things but the core remains same "Peace, Punctuality and Belief"


----------



## texteditor (Aug 7, 2013)

I used to live across from my uni's Islamic center and I remember them having some delicious smelling dinner parties/banquets/potlucks when it was time to break fast


----------



## jarland (Aug 7, 2013)

Man I thought someone flew a plane into a building. Don't scare me like that.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 7, 2013)

Yikes.  Stereotyping much? >_>


----------



## drmike (Aug 7, 2013)

Yes the topic title stands out on here @jarland.  Good to see you my friend!

I love Middle Eastern food - minus the meat.   Sign me up for potluck in the lounge here


----------



## jarland (Aug 7, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> Yikes.  Stereotyping much? >_>


I've got my eye on you KGB!


----------



## SeriesN (Aug 7, 2013)

jarland said:


> I've got my eye on you KGB!


White power mr kkk?


----------



## jarland (Aug 7, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> White power mr kkk?


More like white...powder!

"Cocains a hell of a drug" - Rick James


----------



## drmike (Aug 7, 2013)

Cocaine and Rick James were hell of friends.

I know Jarland and he wouldn't stereotype like that or mean anything malicious like that.

When I first saw this thread I did a WTF and heart raced for a second.  But knowing the poster, I was a tad relieved and ready to read.

It's a stand out post for sure.   I like it though. Happy holiday to all.

Now can we discuss why the US is shuttering embassies all over the random place with coincidence with end of Ramadan? Weird disjointed whateverness ehh?

Al Qaeda is going to attack?  Huh, the US is Al Qaeda.  Doesn't Al Qaeda mean "the toilet".  What kind of group would name themselves "the toilet"?


----------



## jarland (Aug 7, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> knowing the poster


Precisely why I posted what I deemed to be an offensive joke


----------



## MannDude (Aug 7, 2013)

I think we should implement the 'colored text for sarcasm rule'... 

Because Jarland is a intolerant asshole.

Back on topic now...


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 7, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> White power mr kkk?


No lie.  First thing he said to me when I joined Catalyst.  

How about the good old dark green text for sarcasm?


----------



## SeriesN (Aug 8, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Cocaine and Rick James were hell of friends.
> 
> I know Jarland and he wouldn't stereotype like that or mean anything malicious like that.
> 
> ...


For what it matters, America created Laden so they can fight against russia. You know as they say, you bite your own dust.

Jihad is not killing innocent for FFS! Extremist are what we call shit hole.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 8, 2013)

> For what it matters, America created Laden so they can fight against russia.


It always makes me laugh when Americans conveniently forget who originally put people like Laden and Hussain in power (yup, Saddam worked directly for the CIA for years helping overthrow Iraq with CIA's direct intent of placing him in as the new leader).


----------



## SeriesN (Aug 8, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> It always makes me laugh when Americans conveniently forget who originally put people like Laden and Hussain in power (yup, Saddam worked directly for the CIA for years helping overthrow Iraq with CIA's direct intent of placing him in as the new leader).


Wasn't to take out none other than Gaddafi? Oh the irony.


----------



## Aslam (Aug 8, 2013)

eid mubarak


----------



## texteditor (Aug 8, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> It always makes me laugh when Americans conveniently forget who originally put people like Laden and Hussain in power (yup, Saddam worked directly for the CIA for years helping overthrow Iraq with CIA's direct intent of placing him in as the new leader).


If there's one thing the CIA is good at, it's creating an endless supply of Hussains and Noriegas for America to fight in the future


----------

